# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Offline tất niên tết ta đi anh em ơi

## CKD

Còn chưa đầy 2 tuần nữa là hết năm rồi, em định hú hí mấy anh em, off một buổi để ăn uống đàm đạo chơi :Wink: . Không biết có anh em nào hưởng ứng không.

Theo em thì nên T3 hoặc T4 tới (nhằm 21, 22 tháng 01) vì sau đó thì em khó thu xếp. Nếu được thì tối mai (CN) hoặc mốt (T2) em đều Ok.

----------


## Quang_Q7

Nhất trí cao, các bác cho đặt cục gạch chiều nay Chủ nhật.

----------


## Nam CNC

em thì bệnh liệt giường rồi, thứ 2 em mới lết nỗi... mà gấp quá em chưa chuẩn bị gì được.

----------


## CKD

Thông báo..
Chiều nay Offline ở quán số 04, Lý Thường Kiệt nha anh em.

Vì có lịch đột xuất và lo ngại mấy anh em gần tết bận nhiều tiệt tất niên nên tranh thủ làm sớm.. Anh em nào thu xếp được thì mời ghé qua chung vui. Anh em nào thích nhưng kẹt việc, cận quá không thu xếp được thì xin cáo lỗi và hẹn dịp khác nhé.

----------


## ahdvip

Không khí hơi trầm, mấy anh em vào cỗ vũ tinh thần lên cái coi, ^^

----------


## CKD

Cập nhật vài hình ảnh từ facebook của anh Phước khongnickname

Thành phần tham dự gồm:
CKD
khongnickname
vuthanh
ahdvip
duonghoang
quangnguyen89ck
Quang_Q7

Tổng thu 3500K, còn tồn 1644K.

Em copy vài ảnh về đây cho tiện, phần lớn ảnh anh em xem thêm trên facebook nhé.










Cảm ơn các anh em đã có một buổi tối thật vui. Qua tết gặp lại nhé các bác.

----------

anhcos, duonghoang, hoang.nvn, solero

----------

